# "We Own the Night"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Mark Wahlberg and Joaquin Phoenix star in this gritty New York crime drama. The cast also features Robert Duvall and Eva Mendes. The story revolves around the Russian mob's involvement in the drug trade and the New York Police Department's efforts against them, complicated by brothers on opposite sides of the law. The movie is well-done although there were times I felt like I'd seen it before. Be aware that much of the dialog is whispered; I finally activated the "dialog enhancement" mode on my player. There is some nudity and sexuality along with lots of blood. Consenting adults only. Definitely worth a rental.


----------

